
Ask HN: How to go mobile-phone free? - rituch
Those who don&#x27;t own a mobile phone or who don&#x27;t use it regularly, who did you manage to switch to mobile free lifestyle? How do you manage your day to day life, do you feel alienated?
======
fighting
Yeah, turning up for an internship and telling the manager I did not have a
phone and he'd have to email me and wait like everyone else was fun. No
internet at home either so I'd go to the local library to catch up. It was the
most carefree period of my life. Sadly circumstances changed and I changed
with it. A few years later, I faced down immense pressure from co-workers to
get on whatsapp. Caved after sometime but regretted it near immediately and
deleted whatsapp when I quit the job.

These days I feel the advantages of a smartphone outweigh the downsides. Still
hate phone companies though and hope they get disrupted out of existence.

